
Ask HN: Mac, iPhone and iPad Backup? - mettamage
I&#x27;m probably asking for too much, but I&#x27;d like to see if I really do.<p>I want to have a backup system that is preferably free and at most a fixed price. I&#x27;m willing to buy a Raspberry Pi with an external HDD, if that is what&#x27;s needed.<p>So far I saw the following options for Mac: Time Machine, Arq, BackupPC and Borg. Though, I wonder whether BackupPC is actually encrypted.<p>What I wonder even more is if there&#x27;s a backup option that allows me to also backup my iphone and ipad, preferably with the same program. I haven&#x27;t looked into it yet.<p>What are your backup solutions concerning a household that only eats the forbidden fruit?
======
rietta
Back the iPhone and iPad to the Mac via iTunes. Backup the Mac encrypted to
any available NAS or USB drive with Time Machine. For offsite, backup Mac to
Backblaze for $50/yr.

~~~
mettamage
Thanks for the advice, I didn't know you could backup the iPhone and iPad via
iTunes as I really haven't looked into it yet.

I wish that it could just all happen automagically in the background via some
app that was available on all three platforms.

Or if the iPhone and iPad were more open that I could simply write a script
with some open source tools.

~~~
rietta
Yeah, some things can sync over the network but it is not the backup. One can
suppose that such would compete with iCloud. My approach has been since I have
to change the iPhone and iPad anyway, might as well charge them from the
computer which will then automatically back them up.

